# The winter's worst storm moves in from the Atlantic



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Rain and fierce winds are hitting parts of the UK, as the winter's worst storm moves in from the Atlantic – *here* is one link to how things are looking this morning.


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Lots of hype in the news. Storm is big. Monitor 350 miles out show 14.1 - 17 meter waves with 50 knot winds coming. Glad I'm not out in it.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Swedish tanker Astral*

Associated Press Report Monday 10-03-2008 :

_The Maritime and Coastguard Agency said the Swedish tanker Astral, with 13 crew members, was dragging anchor off the Isle of Wight. Crews on the two coast guard tugs hoped to keep the vessel afloat, and a lifeboat was standing by to evacuate the tanker's crew if necessary.
Winds of up to 80 mph (130 kph) felled trees, damaged roofs and downed power lines across southwest England and Wales early Monday.
Heathrow Airport said 34 short-haul flights were canceled Monday morning because of the storm. All ferry traffic between Portsmouth and Bilbao in northern Spain was canceled, and the port of Dover, one of the country's busiest, was closed to shipping because of the wind.
Meteorologists said the gales were likely to subside before gaining strength again later Monday_


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

If you look at the "Astral" history plot on AIS it looks very much to me as though she was "cutting the corner" and not going round the Nab Tower.
But who am I to judge here. Certainly lots of sand and not much water in my experience in that area.
Any reports of mechanical failures???


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Worst storm?
Not a breath of wind up here and no rain, just a slightly overcast day.
Well, it does help if you live in Gods own country!
(Hippy)


----------



## doyll (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like Anglian Earl is one of the tugs with her.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

With regard to the wind speeds and direction, I use this excellent link on a regular basis :

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/


Chris.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris, that is very good thanks. I musy be slow, but I cannot immediately work out what Red and Blue mean on the arrows?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

its not immediately obvious is it, tonga?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Chris, that is very good thanks. I musy be slow, but I cannot immediately work out what Red and Blue mean on the arrows?


Mark,

The Info page for the site says:

*Red* arrows indicate gusting conditions.
*Grey* arrows indicate out of date stations.
Please view the FAQ for information on forecast limitations

It doesn't mention the blue arrows though - maybe the website designer is colourblind? 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

ex sparkie, obviously.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Blue arrows is average wind speed

Chris.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Chris, Brian - thank you; I must be getting old not to be able to work it out. (Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Excelklent site - ta chaps. Have bookmarked it.

Is it me - storms are not getting any worse than they used to be but all of a sudden there is a weather hysteria hyped by the media. I am certain folks out there can recall memories of storms at sea around the UK coast that make this forecast seem rather like a fart.....

Jonty


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Certainly can, Jonty, but don't forget after the Met Office got it so badly wrong in 1987 they're determined to scare the pants off us every time a blow might come even close. [=P]

Kris


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

funny that, jonty.........

i can remember farts that seemed like huge storms.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Was that the best it could do then ?


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

Marconi Sahib; The met office didn`t get it wrong in 1987. Or to be more precise, poor old Micheal Fish didn`t get it wrong. The question he was asked by that lady viewer was," Is there a hurricane on the way?" He replied that there wasn`t. A hurricane is a revolving tropical storm whereas this was a very deep low which produced hurricane force winds. But it wasn`t a hurricane per se. Seems Micheal will never be allowed to forget it.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

And so he shouldn't - it took the roof off the rear of my house!

If I'd have known, I'd have rigged storm lashings....!

Jonty


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

It veered off their predicted course and they should have factored that into their forecast.
Can't get it right every time and the unexpected can still happen.
This is probably why they always predict the worst now.


----------



## vasco (Dec 27, 2007)

Nairda59 said:


> If you look at the "Astral" history plot on AIS it looks very much to me as though she was "cutting the corner" and not going round the Nab Tower.
> But who am I to judge here. Certainly lots of sand and not much water in my experience in that area.
> Any reports of mechanical failures???


According to Tonga he was dragging anchor, which may explain his plot. Judging by his crew he isn't very big, maybe he was anchored at St Helens.


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

ddraigmor said:


> And so he shouldn't - it took the roof off the rear of my house!
> 
> If I'd have known, I'd have rigged storm lashings....!
> 
> Jonty


Jonty; I don`t know about losing half your roof in that blow, but I nearly lost my head. As I lay in bed listening to that wind I could hear the tiles lifting off my roof and falling back into place. As I had my car on the drive close to the house I decided I didn`t want any tiles landing on it and decided to move it into the road. Just as I unlocked the car door to get in a tile landed only a foot or so in front of me, fortunately missing both me and the car. I reckon my guardian angel was watching over me that morning or I wouldn`t be typing this now.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

Guys...........I know I am on the other side of the world at the moment however have a look at www.oceanweather.com and click on "current marine data" and then on the area map for the North Atlantic...........968 hec seems a little nasty to me! There is a very serious low out there on its way to you.
There is also a high to the south which is bringing the isobars even closer..........
Sweet dreams!


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

I also consider that our UK Shipping forecast's have been “cranked up” some what since the Fastnet disaster of 1979 where 15 soles were lost to an unexpected gale of wind in mid August where over 300 “wafi’s” were caught out and left stranded in the south Irish Sea.

(Cloud)


----------



## John Williams 56-65 (Feb 12, 2008)

I see the Met Office are blaming our old friend the Jet Stream for giving us this bad spell of weather, similar to the way it gave us the wet summer we had last year.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

You know what they would say in Liverpool dont you ?

" Jet Stream is innocent " (Jester) 

The story behind that, when Liverpool Central Underground Station was being renovated, it was surrounded by wooden hoardings painted white. They suffered alot from Fly Posters being stuck on them and the Council put official notices on the hoardings saying that bill posters would be prosecuted.

One day some wag had written in large black letters on the hoardings " Bill Posters is innocent " 

Liverpool humour, I luv it.

Chris


----------

